# Lycanthropy



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I peer out my window in dread,
Almost wishing I were dead.
It is a dreadful, deadly sight,
That fills my eyes upon this night.

I gaze upward into a full moon,
And feel the transformation coming all too soon.
Welling up from within,
That carnal, unavoidable sin.

I look down to see the fur forming upon my hand,
This thing I am becoming I cannot stand.
Painfully, I feel my canines sharpen.
My senses keened, my soul darkened.

For tonight, I walk with bloodied footprints.
Tonight, my crime can't be washed or rinsed.
In the semblance of the wolf I appear,
Howling into the moon's glowing sphere.

It is a fine night for a hunt,
To bring an ill fate for those I confront.
Hello, Little Girl, as you may well know,
I am the wolf bringing in the darkness infinite woe.

I blend into the shadows, quite unseen,
Leaving your thoughts less than serine.
I can feel your pulse as it rises in fear,
Hearing your heartbeat within my ear.

I stalk you into the wood,
Stealthily, silently as you knew I would.
I smell your dread as it is welling up,
I taste it as I come creeping up.

But something has gone horridly wrong,
As a inharmonious note infects a song.
A bang rings out from an undisclosed place,
Suddenly it is my heart which begins to race.

I feel the silver as it fills my veins,
Nevermore shall my terror rein.
The darkness fills the once full moon,
I heave a final breathe and bid the night adieu.


----------

